# Forum Issues with IE9?



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I installed IE9 recently and since then the back button has refused to function, seemingly just on this forum. Alt/back arrow still works as normal. Is this just me, or has anyone else had the problem? There does seem to be an over-riding issue between IE9 and Java, but I'm no expert here! I had to reload Java, to get an on-line speed tester I use to work.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

So I'm the only one then? I must find somewhere quiet to go slit my throat, but I'll do it tomorrow after a good nights sleep!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I never use the latest programmes/updates, just let every one else find & sort out the probs first.
Hoggy.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Me too, usually. Got sucked into this one and kicked myself, but it seems OK now, after a massive Java download and update tht stopped me getting onto the F1 live timing for about 15 mins. I must have been an update behind. Thankfully, I don't have to die.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines fine on both 32/64bit.


----------

